# Dietary Fibre



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a short article I put together

Dietary Fibre

Dietary fibre is a term used to describe all soluble and insoluble carbohydrates that escape digestion in the upper gastrointestinal tract. Although depending on where you live different countries have slightly different definitions of fibre.

Large population based studies have shown that a diet high fibre from fruits, vegetables and wholegrain cereal reduce the risk of developing diseases like cancer, cardiovascular disease and obesity. While the risk of disease is significantly increases in a low fibre diet.

Fibre also has several important functions including:

Satiating effects during a meal

Helping with blood glucose and insulin regulation

Removal of bile salts and cholesterol

Providing the gut microbiota with energy for fermentation

Maintenance of a low pH within the colon

Priming and maintenance of the immune system

Improving transit time for the removal of carcinogens and xenobiotic compounds

The current SACN recommendation for fibre intake in the UK is between 18- 29g per day. While the average UK adult consumes around 13g daily.

The 18g level of fibre can be easily met by following a healthy balanced diet high in fruits and vegetables and cereal grains. Aim to eat at least 5 different portions of fruit and veg per day, and start your day with some wholegrain cereal to meet these levels. The eat well plate produced by the FSA can be useful guide for those unsure about what foods they should be eating to provide a healthy balanced diet.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

This is an area all too commonly overlooked with many sportspeople who are intent on staying lean and eating restrictive diets.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I eat loads of veg, however my breakfast is whole eggs - not cereal but there's a pile of broccoli on top!


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Fibrous veg is a good source of fibre too, so are oats and nuts.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Veg is a good source of Fibre MMUK, but the type of fibre obtained from vegetables like broccoli, peppers and onions is quite different from that seen in cereals. Most of the health benefits of dietary fibre are associated with the fibre found in cereals rather than fruit and veg. Any diet that restricts the amount of this type of fibre could result in adverse health effects in the long term.

I say this because of the move for a lot of people to follow the Paleo style dieting. It's overly restrictive and looks to me like a great way to increase your risk of colorectal cancer.


----------



## Alladin (Mar 26, 2012)

Unfortunately most people with busy lifestyles tend to opt for convenience foods, which have very little fiber.


----------

